# where to fish in estero bay??



## th33414

i am up here on vacation with my flats boat. i live in west palm beach and i have been in the bay twice so far with no red fish or snook. all we caught was ladyfish and trout.

i use the lovers key boat ramp.

where are the places i should be looking?
what time is more productive than others???


----------



## nightfly

I have fished there before but I'm know expert. However most reports I hear from that area say to fish the east mangrove shoreline on the higher stages of the tide. Maybe somebody with more experience in that area will chime in


----------



## DuckNut

PM sent


----------



## Tjthompson

Hello!

Nightfly is right about the east wall. Lots of oyster structure and on the high tide stages the reds will be up in the groves. Any matching jerk shad or livey around them will produce. On low tide stages the reds will move out onto the flats where you can sight cast for them. snook also will be sitting around the mangroves at low tide (high tide they are so far up in the groves). Tons of grass flats to fish as well, all loaded with trout, flounder, pompano, jacks, reds.....if you wana know more PM me and ill send you some names of creeks and islands you should scope out. I know this post is old but figured if anyone else was fishing the area they could get in on the action!! I live on the bay off Spring Creek....let me know if you have any questions.~~!!! chheeyyaaa braa!!!


----------



## jklein

Tjthompson. Can you PM me with any of those creeks and islands to scope out? Rented a skiff for the day and heading out next Sunday. First time there though and feeling a bit lost.


----------

